# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Créditos para la agricultura aumentaron en S/.1.000 millones en el último año

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Fueron S/.3.100 millones prestados a 116.900 productores agrarios. Sin embargo, el ingreso al sistema financiero aún es bajo.*  *Por: Álvaro Gastañaduí* 
En una cifra récord para el Perú, el sistema financiero otorgó entre abril del 2008 y abril del 2009 préstamos por más de S/.3.100 millones a un total de 116.900 productores agrarios; unos mil millones más que en el período anterior. En efecto, un año antes de abril 2007 a abril 2008 el número de beneficiarios fue de 84.900, quienes recibieron en créditos S/.2.161 millones. 
Casi el 80% de esos recursos fue destinado al sector agroexportador y a los medianos productores del país, según cálculos del Ministerio de Agricultura y especialistas en el tema. 
Sin embargo, el número de productores que aún no puede acceder al sistema financiero sigue siendo muchísimo mayor. Según el economista Javier Alvarado, del Centro de Estudios Peruanos Sociales (Cepes), en el país hay casi 1600.000 unidades agrícolas, de las que solo el 7,3% ha logrado acceder al sistema de crédito formal (bancos, cajas municipales o rurales y edpymes). Según Alvarado, el 92,7% restante (1483.100 productores) es financiado por las casas comerciales que venden semillas o insumos, los intermediarios que les adelantan dinero para asegurarse la compra o cooperativas. Todos estos cobran altísimos intereses por apenas tres o cuatro meses de plazo. 
Para la experta en temas agrícolas e investigadora del CIES, Silvana Vargas, además de no contar con financiamiento formal, este numeroso grupo tampoco tiene acceso a asistencia técnica, por lo que sus riesgos son mayores y sus estándares de producción son reducidos, lo que no los hace sujetos de crédito para el sistema financiero. 
Si bien es positivo que los bancos hayan abierto un segmento de sus créditos para la agricultura, para la especialista esto no significa en términos generales que se esté generando un crecimiento de la producción ni de la agricultura, pues los beneficiarios siguen siendo pocos frente al universo de productores agrícolas del país que sigue sin beneficiarse de estas líneas de crédito.  *EL 65% VA PARA LA COSTA*
De los S/.3.109 millones que colocó el sistema financiero nacional en la agricultura, un 65% fue para productores de la costa. Según el especialista del Ministerio de Agricultura, Fernando Ameghino, el 20% fue para la sierra y un 15% para la selva. Asimismo, precisó que los departamentos de Lambayeque, La Libertad e Ica son los que concentraron el mayor número de préstamos. Precisamente, son esas regiones donde se han concentrado las empresas agroexportadoras más importantes del Perú y las que tienen el mayor valor bruto de producción agraria. 
También advirtió que a nivel de producción agropecuaria del país, los productores de la costa aportan el 60% del total, mientras que la sierra el 25% y la selva el 15%. Hasta hace unos diez años, la costa producía de manera casi similar que la sierra, pero el desarrollo de la agroexportación en la costa hizo que incrementara su producción.  *A PESAR DE LA CRISIS, SECTOR SE FORTALECE*
No obstante la caída de las exportaciones en casi 10% en el primer trimestre, el sector agroexportador sigue expandiéndose. Según el experto Fernando Cillóniz, este sector absorbe el mayor porcentaje de los créditos, pues los productores están empeñados en crecer. Asimismo, señaló que los cultivos industriales, como la caña de azúcar para etanol, también están absorbiendo un gran porcentaje de los recursos. 
El especialista opinó que los bancos confirman con sus préstamos que la agricultura se está fortaleciendo. Aunque reconoció que los precios agrícolas han bajado, indicó que siguen siendo atractivos y mejores que hace cinco años.  *MÁS DATOS*
Edpymes cobran hasta 58,9% al año *Agrobanco cobra 19% de interés, los bancos 41,9%, las cajas rurales 45,1% y las Edpymes hasta 58,9% al año. *Sin embargo, en el sistema informal se puede llegar a cobrar hasta el 10% mensual.  *Fuente: El Comercio*Temas similares: Agrobanco aprueba créditos a 2,997 productores de café por S/. 15.33 millones Exportaciones de plátano aumentaron 28% entre enero y mayo sumando US$ 23.5 millones Exportaciones de plátano aumentaron 28% entre enero y mayo sumando US$ 23.5 millones Créditos bancarios para la Agricultura crecen 37.03% en enero frente al mismo mes de 2008 Exportaciones de pisco aumentaron 44% en 2008 con ventas por US$ 1.5 millones

----------

